
Google Doesn't Understand People - dgsiegel
http://thehipperelement.com/post/47954864512/google-doesnt-understand-people
======
PaulHoule
Everywhere else technical people get spit on. Look at how Obama's CTO just had
to be an economics grad from Harvard. It's just inconceivable to those people
that you'd pick somebody who has real technical chops.

I definitely agree that Google is tone deaf, G+ is lame, and all that, but the
real reason people don't understand people is that people don't have empathy
for other people who are different from themselves.

